# Large B-9 check! large Robby....?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Its gotta be on the list...right? 
If ya have a large B-9...it just seems natural
to have a same scale ROBBY on the shelf with it.

Here is to hoping! 

Happy Building!


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree! I have the X-Plus 1/6 Robby but would love a kit too.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That would be nice. Hopefully Moebius does this.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I love both but Robby has always been more 'CLASSIC' and cooler.

Its just gotta happen!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a client that has both, I'll get some pics for you.











Steve


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Might be better off talking to Round 2 about a large Robby, as they have the Forbidden Planet license.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Oh no! Not R2. They would announce it in 2014 and we'd get it in 2029.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

And Gort too! I wish SOMEONE would do all the 'mostly famous' robots in the same scale.
Gort
Robby
B9
C3pO
R2D2
Maria
John
War Robot - Judge Dredd
all the rest I can't remember


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

actias said:


> Oh no! Not R2. They would announce it in 2014 and we'd get it in 2029.


Yeah like the Moebius 1/35 Chariot that was announced a good 4-5 years ago...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Robby has been discussed on the RPF and the license holder is not to keen on granting many license approvals. He went so far as threatening legal action against any discussion of the robot on the forum.
Good luck on that ever showing up as a kit.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm happy with the X-Plus release--looking forward to putting them side by side once I get my LIS robot(s) finished...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JeffBond said:


> I'm happy with the X-Plus release--looking forward to putting them side by side once I get my LIS robot(s) finished...


A little OT, Jeff, did you have any damage from the quake????? I also live in Woodland Hills, but was at work when it hit, I'm hopeing I have no damage.
Now, back on topic, I have or had two X-Plus and also like them very much and will use one with my B-9. Hope you made out ok at your house......:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Robby has been discussed on the RPF and the license holder is not to keen on granting many license approvals. He went so far as threatening legal action against any discussion of the robot on the forum.
> Good luck on that ever showing up as a kit.


That, I believe, was for the full-size Robbies. Also very ironic as he had started as a replica builder using Robby info he'd found on the 'net. 
But PL holds the Planet license and they're produced a couple Robbies, albeit in much smaller than 1/6 scale. Fingers crossed that after they're finished milking the C57 with all the various different versions that they'll make the larger Robby that we all want.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I stand corrected. I do remember then doing the small Robby. Hopefully someone will do one on par with the B9.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Maria (from Metropolis) wold be awesome in 1/6. So would Gort and Robby.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

actually, i was looking forward to building B9 to keep Robby company but he wasn't too impressed with my skills and progress so he took over as project manager


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I would like to see a large scale "ROBBY" by round2.....it would be neat to see who can do a better robot kit


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

While we're fantasizing about cool robot kits here's a weird one - it would be cool to have 1/6 Zeroids robot kits (the old Ideal toys).


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ooooo ... would have love done of those as a kid.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I had those. Next best thing to a B9 back then.


----------

